# Thunderbolt vers hdmi pas de son...



## SylvainMBP (30 Août 2011)

Je deviens dingue, j'ai acheté un adaptateur thunderbolt vers hdmi, je branche tout cela sur ma tv. L'image est nickel mais le son absent, depuis je cherche et je trouve nada.

Le thunderbolt est bien prévu pour véhiculer le son ? Le hdmi également ?

Aurais-je oublié de cocher quelque chose ???

Si vous avez la réponse, je suis preneur


----------



## OtigrisSX (31 Août 2011)

SylvainMBP a dit:


> Je deviens dingue, j'ai acheté un adaptateur thunderbolt vers hdmi, je branche tout cela sur ma tv. L'image est nickel mais le son absent, depuis je cherche et je trouve nada.
> 
> Le thunderbolt est bien prévu pour véhiculer le son ? Le hdmi également ?
> 
> ...



je t'avoues avoir eu le même problème. j'ai acheté l'adaptateur mais que dal. j'y ait passé 30 minutes à chercher dans les réglages mais rien n'a y faire. Puis en arrêtant puis redémarrant l'ordi, magie ça marche.
Donc peut-être un caprice, j'ai l'impression que le passage du tunderbolt au hdmi et plutôt flou


----------



## koupsx (1 Septembre 2011)

suffie d'allé dans parametre systeme puis sur SONS ensuite selectionnez la sortie audio voila  pas besoin de rebooté 


PS:ne laissé pas l'adapteur trainé par terre si vous avez un chat la mienne a tout bouffé le filage d'une texture caoutchouté je sais pas fait chié l..... 45$ de perdu en ...30mins laissé sans surveillance


----------



## SylvainMBP (1 Septembre 2011)

Je suis allé dans la paramètre et j'avais activé la sortie audio mais nada... Hier soir, calmement j'ai tout rebranché, j'ai recoché la sortie audio et .... rien  Donc j'ai tout laissé branché et j'ai rebooté mon MBP et là ho miracle : ça marcheeeee 

Bon voila, j'ai enfin la solution grace à vous, mais une question me tracasse. Pourquoi faut'il rebooter pour que ma sortie s'active ??  Y aurait'il pas un bug avec un logiciel ou un défaut matériel ??


----------



## koupsx (1 Septembre 2011)

chaque tv est différente moi j'ai une Samsung récente et j'ai juste a activé le son sans les paramètre quoi que j'aimerai que ce soie fait automatiquement ... as tu essayé de repartir ta tv a la place du mac ? je croix que apple vont travaillé sur des updates pour sa parce que c'est encore tout récent !


----------

